# Nutria



## cotton (Aug 12, 2008)

I am a beginner taxidermist and am looking to mount a nutria. Does anyone out there know what I should do in order to get the meat out of the tail. Also----where can you get a good nutria mold?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

start cutting like if you were going to sell it down the legs then just make a cut a little ways down the tail so you can get a tail puller in there then just pull the meat out. i think nutria are like muskrat if i remember right and thats how i would do a muskrat if i wanted the tail


----------



## smartbuck (Aug 20, 2008)

Mckenzie Taxidermy supply page 394.
You can try to pull the tail, I split them down on the bottom side and inset a artifical tail. super glue If necessary you can cover seam with apoxie sculpt. Hope this helps.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with smartbuck, but I would sew up the tail instead of superglue, even though the stitches would show. Then I would use apoxie sculpt over the stitches and airbrush over that. I would suggest probably using wildlife colors Burndt Umber, adding either white or black, depending on whether you want it lighter or darker. Nutria are odd animals. Post a pic of it when your done. I've never seen one mounted before.


----------

